# Errant Battery Temp Warning (Snowflake)?



## 96s46p (Jul 5, 2018)

When the screen powers on, snowflake icon is present and battery reports reduced range. After a few seconds, it goes away and range estimate goes up to normal.

Have you seen it? Is it normal?


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

96s46p said:


> When the screen powers on, snowflake icon is present and battery reports reduced range. After a few seconds, it goes away and range estimate goes up to normal.
> 
> Have you seen it? Is it normal?


Saw this once recently, accompanied by a "power reduced" message. I did the double scroll wheel reset and haven't seen it again. That was June 23rd so I'd say "success" is accurate. I recommend trying it and seeing, and noting if you get it again and how many times in case you need to call Tesla.


----------



## 40milecommuter (Jul 4, 2018)

2 week old Model 3. Twice now when I got into the car a blue snowflake shows up where the battery indicator / mileage indicator readout is located. EV miles go away and then snowflake disappears and miles come back. Warm outside both times. 80 degrees. I made a bug report and reported to Tesla. Have a service visit this week and will bring it up. 2018.21.9 firmware


----------



## timtesla (May 9, 2018)

Is it possible that it means that its cooling your battery?


----------



## 96s46p (Jul 5, 2018)

https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/errant-battery-temp-warning-snowflake.7564/

Yes it seems like just a software bug where the display doesn't have an actual temperature reading because the systems are still waking up so it defaults to a low reading.


----------



## Sumiguchi (Jun 3, 2018)

I reported an issue that my screen was sometimes going into a deep sleep and they recommend a 2 step fix which seems to have done the trick. I mention this because I suspect it will be the first 2 steps in many troubleshooting situations.

Reset the screen by hold both buttons on the steering wheel in. They asked me to hold the buttons and push the brake until the screen came back on.
Remove your foot from the brake and choose Power off from the service menu. Wait 2 minutes and then hit the brakes to wake the car up.
Harmless to give it a try  and is the age old solution to any software problem.


----------

